# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  DIY visme ít rơ và visme bi cho sinh viên và boy nhà nghèo ^^

## writewin

mấy món này em làm từ hồi mới tập làm CNC, cũng đã hơn 1 năm rồi, hôm trước thấy có bài thanh ranh nên h viết lại bài này để cho đủ cặp, ^^ tiện cho anh em chế cháo bát nháo có máu me DIY CNC từ A và gần tới Z

PP 1: PP này đơn giản nhất là dùng cây bulon inox 14 hay 16 dài, còn eru thì dùng 2 eru thường hoặc tiện bằng đồng là dc rồi, ở giửa 2 eru dc ép bung ra bằng su dập ( su màu vàng dùng để bung phôi ra khỏi khuôn dập ) hoặc bằng lò xo và 2 eru dc chặn bởi 1 cái áo bằng sắt hoặc nhôm đồng j cũng dc,  PP này đơn giản nên chẳng cần hình anh j minh họa hết, cứ làm là dc, đảm bảo 100%

PP2 : PP này cũng khá đơn giản nhưng độ chính xác và độ êm khi trượt thì có thể nói là tuyệt , PP cho chất lượng tốt nhất với giá thành rẻ nhất, nhưng ngặt nổi PP này đòi hỏi có tí tay nghề thợ tiện, ko tiện dc thì thuê ^^, ban đầu tiện cây vis me gai tam giác bước bao nhiêu tùy bạn nhưng độ rộng và độ sâu của răng thì phải phụ thuộc vào 2 ổ bi bạn chọn để công 2 mặt, thôi nói dài dòng lắm, xem hình là hiểu, cách làm rất đơn giản và rẻ tiền, chỉ mổi tội hơi cồng kềnh, 





PP3: pp này là kỳ công nhất và khó thành công nhất, đây cũng là 1 trong những sản phẩm DIY em và aku thích nhất và dồn nhiều thời gian vào đây nhất ( 28 tết vẩn còn làm ko xong ko ăn tết ^^) 



ban đầu bạn cần tiện 1 cây vis me và 1 eru gai tròn, đường kính gai phụ thuộc vào loại bi bạn dùng, tiện cái này hơi ngược với tiện visme và eru bình thường nhiều vì đường kính trong và ngoài của vis và eeru phải gần bằng nhau, còn phần bỏ đi là phần ren tròn để nhét bi vào, tiện thêm 2 cái áo để chặn bi 2 bên, áo này tiện theo gai để vặn vào rồi khóa ốc lại với eru

khi tiện eru trước khi móc gai trong thì dùng 1 con dao thẳng nhọn tiện 1 pass nhẹ bên ngoài cùng với bước ren và dùng cái này để dò khi tiện ở bên trong, mục đích để dò đúng dường rãnh bi và từ đây tính đúng tiếp tuyến để khoa lổ hồi bi

lổ hồi bi thì phải có ống dẩn bi, cái này bạn dùng ống đồng rồi mài lại thôi ah, đừng chủ quan mà làm qua loa phần này, thành công hay thất bại là có hồi bi hay ko thôi đó,

test hồi bi







phiên bản 1



bản 2



vô vị trí làm việc





cái máy CNC đầu tay của em dc em và aku DIY gần như trên 90 % và nguyên liệu thì lụm nhặt và xin là chính ^^,








mấy mẩu DIY vis me này em đều còn giử làm kỹ niệm, nên em sinh viên nào muốn mục sở thị thì cứ ghé xưởng mình ^^

----------

ít nói, beobeo, Bias, CKD, culitruong, diy1102, Diyodira, hungdn, huyquynhbk, im_atntc, Nam CNC, NhanSoctrang, solero, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Nghèo là sau khi làm xong, hay là nghèo mới làm cái này?
Chọc bạn chút cho vui, ý tưởng hay phết, mình thích loại đơn giản ở trên.

----------


## ít nói

> mấy món này em làm từ hồi mới tập làm CNC, cũng đã hơn 1 năm rồi, hôm trước thấy có bài thanh ranh nên h viết lại bài này để cho đủ cặp, ^^ tiện cho anh em chế cháo bát nháo có máu me DIY CNC từ A và gần tới Z
> 
> PP 1: PP này đơn giản nhất là dùng cây bulon inox 14 hay 16 dài, còn eru thì dùng 2 eru thường hoặc tiện bằng đồng là dc rồi, ở giửa 2 eru dc ép bung ra bằng su dập ( su màu vàng dùng để bung phôi ra khỏi khuôn dập ) hoặc bằng lò xo và 2 eru dc chặn bởi 1 cái áo bằng sắt hoặc nhôm đồng j cũng dc,  PP này đơn giản nên chẳng cần hình anh j minh họa hết, cứ làm là dc, đảm bảo 100%
> 
> PP2 : PP này cũng khá đơn giản nhưng độ chính xác và độ êm khi trượt thì có thể nói là tuyệt , PP cho chất lượng tốt nhất với giá thành rẻ nhất, nhưng ngặt nổi PP này đòi hỏi có tí tay nghề thợ tiện, ko tiện dc thì thuê ^^, ban đầu tiện cây vis me gai tam giác bước bao nhiêu tùy bạn nhưng độ rộng và độ sâu của răng thì phải phụ thuộc vào 2 ổ bi bạn chọn để công 2 mặt, thôi nói dài dòng lắm, xem hình là hiểu, cách làm rất đơn giản và rẻ tiền, chỉ mổi tội hơi cồng kềnh, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


máy này có thể ko cần hoàn thiện nhưng là nền móng sau này ww phát triển những chiếc máy sau này thật tốt.
ý kiến cá nhân nên làm 1 cái tủ kính cho nó vào để bầy ở xưởng.

----------

nhatson, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

Em rất thích pp thứ 1 và thứ 3 của bác ( cái thứ 2 em chưa hiểu  :Smile:  )

Cái thứ nhất khử độ dung sai bằng lò xo, còn nhát thư 3 thì là cái em đang cần, em định chế 1 con xe đạp cho nhóc nhà em, định chế nó ngộ ngộ tí không giống ai cho nó đạp nó nghịch mà đang vướng vụ hồi bi. Thanks bác nhá

Em mất mấy năm loay hoay chỉnh tốc độ mô tơ trục y cho máy hàn mà không ổn, vì khi hàn thì nó chạy chậm quá ( 1mm/s ) đến khi xong muốn nó chạy lại điểm bắt đầu ngồi chờ ... chết thôi ( em dùng động cơ 3 pha qua hộp số, chỉnh biến tần )

Em dùng thanh ren M24, tiện con ê cu cùng bước nhưng lớn hơn 1 cỡ, bổ đôi, cắt bớt ở giữa đi một ít, rồi làm cái bản lề cho 2 nửa, khi chạy để hàn thì có cái kẹp nó kẹp hai nửa ê cu lại, còn khi chạy về thì cái kẹp nhả ra, đẩy tay cái máy về vị trí gốc  :Smile:   ( con ê cu phải to hơn thanh ren 1 cỡ thì nó chạy mới êm ạ 

Bây giờ tính chuyển nó thành chạy kiểu đứng thì em tịt, mở con ê cu ra cái máy nó ... rơi xuống đất  :Smile:  . Em biết lắp đc Sì tép roài, đợt tới rỗi việc em lắp 1 con chạy mach 3 cho nó ... pờ rồ  :Smile: 
He he máy cnc 1 trục, chả cụ nào có nhá :P

----------

